# Why no Sigma DN lenses for Canon M?



## Bob Howland (Jan 29, 2013)

Sigma makes 19 f/2.8 and 30 f/2.8 lenses for Micro-4/3 and Sony E-mount lenses and just announced a 60 f/2.8 lens. The Canon M-mount uses the same 18mm flange distance as the E-mount and a sensor size between M43 and E-mount. The lens protocol is almost certainly very similar to the protocol used for EF and EF-S lenses. So why haven't they introduced these lenses for Canon?

Any guesses? Oh, by the way, I just e-mailed Sigma with the same question. I'll let you know if/when they reply.


----------



## pharp (Jan 29, 2013)

It's either too new, or they're waiting to see how well it sells before deciding to invest in that - probably too new. They don't [as far as I know] make Fuji X or Samsung NX lenses - not enough market? I'm still blown away by the fact that Metabones believes there is a market for $600 EF to NEX/MFT speed booster adapters. The plain ones with AF go for $300. Canon will really need to up its 'M' game to make those choices moot.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 29, 2013)

pharp said:


> I'm still blown away by the fact that Metabones believes there is a market for $600 EF to NEX/MFT speed booster adapters. The plain ones with AF go for $300. Canon will really need to up its 'M' game to make those choices moot.


I acutally considered going with that route for a 2nd body. Getting a GH2 for video or an NEX-7 for portability and using a Metabones adapter rather than amassing a new collection of glass. It's actually quite smart because neither company has a collection of lenses that even comes close to competing with the EF-mount system (both Canon and 3rd party options). Yet they had bodies that can do things their Canon counterparts can't.

I actually think that's a market that will continue to exist even if Canon steps up their M game, because they are now several years behind, and they certainly aren't making aggressive moves to match what Sony and Olympus just put out


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 29, 2013)

Because even if all 12 EOS-M owners buy the lens, Sigma will still not be able to recover the R&D costs to develop it.


----------



## pharp (Jan 29, 2013)

preppyak said:


> pharp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still blown away by the fact that Metabones believes there is a market for $600 EF to NEX/MFT speed booster adapters. The plain ones with AF go for $300. Canon will really need to up its 'M' game to make those choices moot.
> ...



Obviously, you're not alone. I didn't see it mentioned, but I wonder if Metabones has an EF to M speed booster in the works - should be cheaper.

I did notice that Sigma just introduced three new µ4/3 lenses and Tamron has a new zoom - I guess they see that as the hot market www.43rumors.com


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 29, 2013)

preppyak said:


> pharp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still blown away by the fact that Metabones believes there is a market for $600 EF to NEX/MFT speed booster adapters. The plain ones with AF go for $300. Canon will really need to up its 'M' game to make those choices moot.
> ...



I fully expect to replace my 7D with an M-mount camera, something even better than the Panasonic GH3. What I want is an "M1", a fully professional model, which I don't expect to see for at least 3 years. Conceivably, Canon could outdo Metabones by introducing a speed booster with a magnification of 0.62996 and a 1-1/3 stop improvement in aperture. However, the degradation in edge and corner image quality might be excessive.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 29, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> Because even if all 12 EOS-M owners buy the lens, Sigma will still not be able to recover the R&D costs to develop it.



hey thats still 10 more customers than the foveon camera got


----------



## jal2099 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.canonwatch.com/ibelux-announces-40mm-f0-85-lens-for-eos-m-system/ here's a start.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> Because even if all 12 EOS-M owners buy the lens, Sigma will still not be able to recover the R&D costs to develop it.



Make that 13 and besides I think Sigma makes crap lenses anyway,I say this only after buying 2 Sigmas and sending them back with proplems,3rd party lovers don't go crazy this is only my opion !


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 25, 2013)

you need an established potential market which the M doesn't and probably won't ever have.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 2, 2013)

14 users now.

Unless Sigma want to make pancakes galore I don't care.

If you put anything other than a pancake on a csc you lose the size benefits. So I'm as well using the nice EF and EF-s lenses I already have rather than buying into a new system.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 3, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> you need an established potential market which the M doesn't and probably won't ever have.


By the end of the year, you will look back on that statement and think: 'How could I have said such a stupid thing?'


----------

